# Z-Bar Return Spring Bracket



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone have a picture of where this mounts to on the firewall?

1964-1967 GTO Z-Bar Return Spring Bracket - Mounts to the firewall | Clutch | OPGI.com

I appreciate it.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't that for a 1970 GTO?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm very unsure about this topic. Since I'm adding a 4-spd to the '66 GTO, the firewall doesn't have a mount location for the large return spring. Other posts have links to other forums where they are mounting the return spring near the body mount by the frame. I could do this too but was thinking the bracket was the real way to do it.


----------

